# HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch



## miksel (8. Februar 2007)

HILFE an ALLE

meine kleineTochter (2Jahre) hat einen 10 cm langen Gummifisch (Shad) im ganzen verschluckt.
Die Ärzte sagen ,abwarten, ob er auf natürlichem Weg wieder rauskommt.

Weiß jemand von euch aus was ein gummifisch (älteres einfaches Modell) genau besteht und ob er sich im Körper zersetzt oder auflöst. Ist das Material giftig?
Ich weiß blos das es eine Art Silikon mit Weichmacher ist.
Wer könnte sowas wissen, an wen kann ich mich wenden?

Bin total verzweifelt und in großer Angst um mein Kind.
Für jeder Hilfe und jeden Tipp sind wir dankbar

miksel


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ich bin zwar kein Mediziner, aber ich würde sagen, das Magensäure so ziemlich alles zersetzt.
Aber ich glaube, daß Du da im falschen Forum gelandet bist...


----------



## xonnel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Für sowas würde ich mich an die Giftnotrufzentrale wenden, die dürften Erfahrung damit haben. 

http://bbges.de/content/index28aa.html


----------



## Heiko112 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

lol das glaube ich aber auch, lieber mal die Doktoren abklappern als hier zu suchen.


----------



## Big Rolly (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Denke auch das mit der Giftnotrufzentrale is die beste Idee.
Wenn keine in der Nähe is  nächstes Krankenhaus aufsuchen die sind bestimmt für solche Notfälle ausgerüstet, notfalls mit einer Flasche Rizinusöl

Wünsche dir und eurer kleinen das alles gut geht


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Im Prinzip haben die Ärzte wahrscheinlich recht. Was oben rein passt, passt meist auch unten wieder raus. Die Weichmacher sind sicherlich nicht _ganz_ ungiftig, aber akut gefährlich sind sie eher nicht. _Eine_ Gefahr dürfte ein Darmverschluss sein, wenn das - imerhin 10cm lange, wie Du sagst - Teil stecken bleiben sollte, halte ich aber auch nicht für wahrscheinlich. Jedenfalls solltet ihr sorgfältig darauf achten, ob sie noch wie bisher regelmäßig Verdauung hat - und ob der Fisch wieder raus kommt und ihr aufatmen könnt. 

Deine Tochter braucht jetzt alles, nur keine panischen Eltern.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Wünsche Euch alles Beste, wird schon wieder werden. #h

Weichmacher


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Die wichtigen Sachen sind schon genannt worden, die Gift+Notfallmediziner zu fragen ist auf jeden Fall gut. Den Auswurf zu beschleunigen bzw. den Gleitprozeß zu begünstigen (Gummiaal) kann auch nur hilfreich sein. Die entscheidende Frage ist wirklich die Zersetzung.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Direkt nach dem Verschlucken war nichts mit Erbrechen herbeiführen möglich?


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt.......

Aber war der Gummifisch mir oder ohne Haken


----------



## sundeule (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Hallo Miksel,

ich wünsche Deiner Tochter alles Gute. Offensichtlich seid Ihr ja in ärztlicher Betreuung und damit sicherlich auch gut begleitet.
Weichmacher können durch die Magensäure herausgelöst werden und den Kunststoff damit verhärten. Bei einem so großen Fisch glaube ich allerdings nicht, dass es so schnell geht und denke desshalb auch, dass er durch geht.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen.


----------



## prinz1980 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

da ja schon einiges genannt wurde, und ich auch nicht mehr weis, kann ich nur alles gute wünschen deiner kleinen!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

@Jana: also eins kann man annehmen, so blöd es in dem Fall klingt: mit Haken hätte das Kind nicht tief verschluckt, das wäre was mit dem Hakenlöser /Op-Besteck geworden. :g


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

ich dencke eher ohne...sonst wär nicht durchgeflutscht oder?


----------



## honeybee (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Jana: also eins kann man annehmen, so blöd es in dem Fall klingt: mit Haken hätte das Kind nicht tief verschluckt, das wäre was mit dem Hakenlöser /Op-Besteck geworden. :g



Also wäre ein unbeschadetes Releasen nach Hause möglich.....


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Mich wundert es nur, das der Arzt da "so ruhig bleibt", wenn die Gefahr bestehen würde, das sich der Gufi zersetzt, bzw angegriffen wird...!? Daher denk ich schon auch,das da keine Gefahr bestehen dürfte! Trotzdem wie schon oft genannt, mal diese Zentrale anphonen!!!

Viel Glück, das alles wieder gut wird!!!


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Wirklich Super, so ein Posting als erstes zu schreiben, ist wohl eher 
 ein Joke #d 
 Da soll man ehrlich drauf antworten??


----------



## Hunter73 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

@ miksel

Ein Tip von mir als Medizinmann : SOFORT in die kinderklinik denn der Gummifisch enthält nicht nur Weichmacher sondern auch Farbstoffe die ein lösungsmittel enthalten und alles andere als ungefährlich sind und die Säure im magen hat einen ph-Wert von 1 also Konzentrierter Salzsäure gleich kommt und dann kommt noch dazu das der fisch als feste "Nahrung" im magen um die große Kuvatur muss und das kann schon einige Zeit in anspruch nehmen und spätestens im Zwölffingerdarm bzw. Dünndarm kommt es dann zu einem akuten Darmverschluss !
Also SOFORT in die Klinik und eine magenspieglung (Endoskopie) machen lassen so kann man den fisch auch wieder entfernen.

Gruß
Hunter


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



miksel schrieb:


> HILFE an ALLE
> 
> meine kleineTochter (2Jahre) hat einen 10 cm langen Gummifisch (Shad) im ganzen verschluckt.
> Die Ärzte sagen ,abwarten, ob er auf natürlichem Weg wieder rauskommt.
> ...



Hallo, 

ich finds gut das du dich in deiner Not hier hilfesuchen her gewand hast.

Nur scheint keiner online zu sein dem ähnliches passiert ist, schade die Idee
war gut.

Die tips mit der Giftzentrale ebenfalls und konsultiere mindestens noch einen
weiteren Arzt.

Kann deine Aufregung verstehen und wünsche das alles gut ausgeht.

Gruß Nauke


----------



## Big Rolly (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Brummel schrieb:


> Wirklich Super, so ein Posting als erstes zu schreiben, ist wohl eher
> ein Joke #d
> Da soll man ehrlich drauf antworten??



Dein Zweifel kann gerechtfertigt sein , aber denk mal dran wenn es wirklich so ist wo kann man sich besser über so einen GUFI erkundigen als in einem Anglerforum.Und da wir nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung das schönste und beste Angelforum haben is es doch nur richtig hier zu fragen. 
In miksel seinem Fall würde ich auch nicht zuerst übers angeln allgemein zu posten sondern gleich im ersten Post auf den Punkt kommen


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Brummel schrieb:


> Wirklich Super, so ein Posting als erstes zu schreiben, ist wohl eher
> ein Joke #d
> Da soll man ehrlich drauf antworten??



Und wenn er in seiner Not/Hilflosigkeit gegooglet hat, aufs AB gestoßen ist
und sich nur für den Hilferuf angemeldet hat?

Obs ein Joke ist kann man morgen hinterfragen.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Nauke schrieb:


> Obs ein Joke ist kann man morgen hinterfragen.#h


Genau, und es ist im Angesicht der Tragweite des Problems ziemlich egal. :g

Ich kann auch nur schnellstens zur Endoskopie raten wenn Erbrechen zu spät ist, genau das was Hunter73 schreibt #6, weil die Dinger sich eben gerade nicht so schnell auflösen, Darmdurchgangszeiten von 24 bis 48 Stunden hält der eigentlich noch viel zu gut aus, das ist eben doch kein Gummibärchen.
Die größere Gefahr liegt wirklich im Verklemmen bzw. hineinrutschen, wo er nicht hineinsoll, gerade bei dieser Größe, ein Minitwister wäre nicht so ein Problem.


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

moin moin !
Der Kollege miksel hat sich deswegen extra im Forum angemeldet und war dann gleich mit der Frage im Chat. Ich hielt die Geschichte auch für nicht allzu dramatisch, habe ihm dann empfohlen hier zu posten und den Hausarzt anzurufen. Er hatte versucht über Google was raus zu bekommen und ist hier gelandet. Klar in der ersten Aufregung sucht man ja auch nach Lösungen und hier ist er ja gar nicht so verkehrt .

Gute Besserung!
Jens


----------



## just4fan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finds gut das du dich in deiner Not hier hilfesuchen her gewand hast.
> 
> ...



jedem satz schließe ich mich hier voll an,

und sollte das ein joke sein (was ich nicht glaub) haben alle was gelernt !!!

alles gute dem kind


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Hallo,

vorab ioch bin Pfleger.

ich kann den Arzt teilweise gut verstehen.
Er handelt nach folgendem rezept.

Das Kind hat es verschluckt.
Es ist in die Speiseröhre gekommen und somit nicht in die Atemwege (sonst wäre es erstickt)
Er lässt abwarten, ob es so rauskommt, weil ein brechmittel anzuwenden bei einem zweijährigen kind sehr bedenklich ist.

Allerdings traue ich mich nicht selber zu beurteilen, wie gefährlich die Zersetzung ist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Er sagt doch das er einen Arzt aufgesucht hat. Also versteh ich die Aufregung nicht ist doch eine gute Idee, dann hier zu fragen.

Aber 10cm ist schon heavy........

Ich hab mal gehört, dass sich Weichmacher heraus lösen können und das Material fast so wie Glasscherben  wird.

mfg Flo

Achja gute Besserung.


----------



## rotauge88 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

ich hoffe mal das ich nicht richtig liege,...
aber in chemie haben wir gelernt dass pvc weichmacher zugesetzt werden und diese krebs erzeugen können. ist glaube ich aber nur bei pvc so. habe aber eher so das gefühl, dass gummifische aus anderem material gefertigt werden, da pvc für fensterrahmen etc benutzt wird. 

auf jedenfall hoffe ich, dass nichts passiert.


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Hallo,

 also, das ist ja nun eine ernste Sache und ihr wart ja auch beim Arzt. Aber nun hier im Anglerboard einen Aufruf zu starten, finde ich schon recht seltsam. Auf jeden Fall aber alle Daumen Drück für die Kleine

Dieter


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Wenn es dann so sein soll, nagut, aber mir würde erstmal was anderes einfallen als mich im AB anzumelden und um Hilfe zu fragen. Aber hat halt jeder seine "Eigenheiten" und "Lösungsstrategien", kein Prob :q .

Gruß Brummel


----------



## miksel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

also nochmal für alle, es ist kein Scherz!!!!

meine kleine Tochter hat den Gummifisch bereits am Samstag verschluckt. Der herbeigerufene Bereitschaftsarzt (Kinderarzt) und das Krankenhaus,was ich angerufen habe sagten wir sollen 4-5 Tage abwarten, ob der Fisch auf natürlischem Weg rauskommt.
Bis heute ist er noch nicht da. Die KLeine hat aber auch keine Schmerzen gehabt ,noch hat sie welche. Auch Stuhlgang hat sie jeden Tag, blos der Fisch ist nicht dabei.

Ich mach mir mit meiner Frau echt Sorgen.

In der Giftnotfallzentrale in Berlin hab ich vorhin gleich angerufen. Auch dort gibts Bedenken weil der Magensaft den ggf Weichmacher rauszieht und der Fisch hart wird. Sie sagten aber es kann bis 2Wochen dauern bis er wieder da ist.

ich danke euch allen für eure Tipps und Hilfe


miksel


----------



## froggy31 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Toi , Toi , Toi für euch, Tips wurden ja schon soweit möglich gegeben.

gruß
froggy


----------



## nixfang (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Sorry - aber falls es kein Scherz sein sollte 
dann SOFORT in eine KLINIK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Glaube nicht, daß durch einen Gummifisch gleich Krebs ausgelöst wird, dann dürfte wohl eher niemand mehr atmen weil die Gefahr dadurch Schaden zu nehmen größer ist. Wenn eine weitergehende Maßnahme erforderlich wäre hätte es der Doc sicher nicht für sich behalten.


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



miksel schrieb:


> also nochmal für alle, es ist kein Scherz!!!!
> 
> meine kleine Tochter hat den Gummifisch bereits am Samstag verschluckt. Der herbeigerufene Bereitschaftsarzt (Kinderarzt) und das Krankenhaus,was ich angerufen habe sagten wir sollen 4-5 Tage abwarten, ob der Fisch auf natürlischem Weg rauskommt.
> Bis heute ist er noch nicht da. Die KLeine hat aber auch keine Schmerzen gehabt ,noch hat sie welche. Auch Stuhlgang hat sie jeden Tag, blos der Fisch ist nicht dabei.
> ...



Hallo miksel,

mag Opa-Denken sein aber ich würde mit meinem Enkelkind genau das machen
was Hunter73 angemahnt hat.

Und nicht eher ruhe geben bis mit ein Arzt versichert das alles im grünen
Bereich ist und das schriftlich.

Alles Gute


----------



## tamandua (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Brummel schrieb:


> Wenn eine weitergehende Maßnahme erforderlich wäre hätte es der Doc sicher nicht für sich behalten.



Darauf würde ich nicht setzen. Sicher ist der Rat des Arztes nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen erfolgt, aber auch Ärzte wissen nicht alles und schätzen gar nicht so selten Situationen falsch ein. Zumal in diesem Fall offenbar keinerlei intensivere Untersuchung durchgeführt wurde. Auch der Anruf in der Klinik ist gut, ersetzt aber nicht eine ''Besichtigung'' des Kindes vor Ort und somit den Erhalt einer kompetenten Zweitmeinung. Daher meine Empfehlung: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser! Gleich morgen ab ins Krankenhaus und das Kind durchchecken lassen. Schaden kann es keinesfalls und beruhigter schlafen können die sich zurecht sorgenden Eltern dann auch wieder.
Wird schon wieder werden. Aber wie gesagt: Bitte einmal etwas gründlicher unter die Lupe nehmen lassen, was der Fisch im Bauch momentan so treibt.#h


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Alles klar, also sabbeln wir hier munter weiter und irgendwann zückt jemand sein Handy und ruft aus lauter "Verzweiflung" noch mal nen Notarzt, mann mann, was für'n Hobby muß man haben :q .
@miksel,
bin immer noch der Meinung daß sich das Problem von selbst löst, einfach Augen auf und Nase zu die nächsten Tage #6 .


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Brummel schrieb:


> was für'n Hobby muß man haben



Opa sein#h


----------



## Brummel (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

@Nauke #h ,

das bleibt mir hoffentlich noch ein paar Tage erspart :q 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Gut, schein ernst zu sein! Ich hatte auch mehr an einen Scherz geglaubt. Ich : Papa und Opa und Lebenserfahrung durch 42 Jahre Polizeialltag wie kaum jemand sonst sage dir: Bleib ruhig, kommt hinten alles wieder raus. Und noch eines: Das Ding wirst du wahrscheinlich wieder benutzen können. Das wichtigste: Es war kein Haken dran.

Lass uns bloß an dem "Erfolg" teilhaben, bitte! 

LG Dieter


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

#h Fachleute zuziehen und nicht Panik machen- 
kann mich gut an mein Studium erinnern und das klingt für mich nach der korrekten Therapie.


----------



## Living Dead (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Nich schlecht schon mit 2 Jahren nen 10er Gufi zu verdrücken ; )


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ist da noch nichts geröngt worden oder eine Sonografie gemacht worden?

Man muss doch feststellen können, wo im Bauch sich der Fisch befindet.

Mit Ultraschall muss man das erkennen und verfolgen können.

Uli


----------



## gofishing (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ich glaube wenn die Ärtzte sagen das man abwarten soll, schon beruhigend.

Unser Riesenschnauzer hat mit 2 Jahren mal einem anderen Hund auf der Hundewiese seinen Ball abgenommen:q .
Es war ein Ball aus Silikon ca. 9cm Durchmesser.
Leider in seiner Gier einfach runtergeschluckt.#q 
Noch von der Hundewiese beim Tierarzt angerufen der ihn gut kennt.
Antwort O-Ton : Der hat so ein großes Ars..loch. das merkt der gar nicht.
3 Tage haben wir mal jeder "Haufen" begutachtet, nix.
Wir sind von ausgegangen das die Magensäure alles aufgelöst hat.

8 Wochen und 2 Tage später, morgens um halb 5, ein verdächtiges würgen aus Richtung Wohnzimmer.
Als wir uns endlich aufgerappelt hatten und dort waren, was haben wir wohl in der Lache schwimmen gesehen.
Genau den blauen Hundeball, nicht aufgelöst, nicht ausgeschi..en,nein einfach wieder ausgekotzt.#c 
Das Ding sah aus wie neu.#6 
Den Hund hat das die ganze Zeit nie am fressen gehindert oder sonstige Anzeichen an Unbehagen gezeigt.

Berichte doch mal wie es bei Euch ausgegangen ist.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Chani04 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Morgen, 

also ich bin auch Mutter von 2 Kindern und hab nebenher oft noch meinen 2,5 Jahre alten Neffen bei mir.
Erst Mal wünsche ich Deiner Tocher alles Gute.
2. und ich finde das muss auch Mal gesagt werden, in Zukunft wirste wohl hoffentlich besser auf Deine Angelkiste aufpassen, damit sowas nicht mehr Passiert.
Sowas gehört nun Mal nicht in Hände von 2 Jährigen.
Und dann kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, das Ihr generell nicht mit der Kleinen im Krankenhaus ward, jeder normale Mensch wäre sofort in ein Krankenhaus mit dem Kind in so einer Situation gefahren.
Den Röntgen lassen ect hätte ich das auf jeden Fall und wenn die mir dann gesagt hätten, das alles Okay sei, dann erst wäre ich Halbwegs beruhigt, aber besser noch wäre das dass Krankenhaus sie die Paar Tage drin behalten hätte, den bei einem Darmverschluss können die sofort reagieren.
Was man zu Hause vielleicht zu Spät mit bekommt.
Ich als gewissenhafte Mutter fahre doch lieber ein paar Mal zu viel zum Arzt bzw Krankenhaus, dafür hab ich aber dann auch die Gewissheit, das man alles Mögliche versucht hat und nichts übersehen hat.

So dies hab ich geschrieben für den Fall das es kein Joke ist.
Aber auf Grund das ich bezweifel das Eltern nicht in ein Krankenhaus fahren sondern nur da anrufen denke auch ich das es ein Joke ist, falls es keiner sein sollte, dann entschuldige unser Misstrauen, aber zu oft kamen in letzter Zeit neue Member mit komischen Treads.

Dennoch alles Gute für die Kleine.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Scholli79 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Hallo miksel,
erst mal Alles Gute für Eure Tochter.

Ich weis nicht ob es hilft, aber vielleicht ist es hilfreich zu wissen das ein Gummifisch nicht wirlich aus Gummi, d.h. einem Elastomer besteht, sondern vielmehr aus thermoplastischem Matrial, ich denke es wird Polyethylen oder Polypropylen sein. Vielleicht hilft euch das irgendwie weiter.
Ich denke zersetzen wird der Gummifisch sich nicht, er wird eher genauso rauskommen wie er reingegangen ist, die Magensäure wird den Thermoplasten nicht auflösen und dramatisch härter werden wird er wohl auch nicht.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Skipper47 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ich wäre da mal etwas vorsichtiger. Denkt mal etwas zurück als es noch keine Twisterfesten Kunststoffe zur Aufbewahrung gab, da haben sich die Biester einfach durch Kunststoff gefressen. Legt mal einen Twister ein paar Tage auf Styropor, dann habt ihr eine perfekten Abdruck oder ein Loch in Twisterform.


----------



## Big Rolly (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Nauke #h ,
> 
> das bleibt mir hoffentlich noch ein paar Tage erspart :q
> 
> Gruß Brummel




Denke mal das Opa sein ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist eher das du eines morgens neben einer Oma wach wirst |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Lengjäger (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



Chani04 schrieb:


> Sowas gehört nun Mal nicht in Hände von 2 Jährigen.
> Und dann kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, das Ihr generell nicht mit der Kleinen im Krankenhaus ward, jeder normale Mensch wäre sofort in ein Krankenhaus mit dem Kind in so einer Situation gefahren.
> Den Röntgen lassen ect hätte ich das auf jeden Fall und wenn die mir dann gesagt hätten, das alles Okay sei, dann erst wäre ich Halbwegs beruhigt, aber besser noch wäre das dass Krankenhaus sie die Paar Tage drin behalten hätte, den bei einem Darmverschluss können die sofort reagieren.



Wieso machst du ihm solche Vorwürfe.
Er hat einen Kinderarzt konsultiert, der sagt es kommt wieder raus. Warum soll man dann die Pferde scheu machen und den armen Bereitschaftsarzt im Krankenhaus aufscheuchen. 
Ich denke, eine stationäre Aufnahme für paar Tage wäre doch ein wenig übertrieben.
Ob Röntgen etwas bringt bzweifel ich, da der Fisch wahrscheinlich nicht abgebildet wird. Ein Sono kann da schon er Bilder liefern, nur was soll das bringen, ist ja bekannt, dass da ein Fisch drin ist. |rolleyes 
Ich denke, dass ein GuFi geschmeidig genug ist den richtigen Weg zu finden und auch nicht übermäßig stark aushärtet.


----------



## miksel (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

hallo

Danke für eure zeilen und das ihr euch erkundigt habt.
ich war mit der kleinen jetzt 2 tage im klinikum,sie wurde 4x geröngt,auch mit kontrastmittel.der fisch is nirgends zu sehen,weder im magen noch im darm,alles unauffällig.mit ultraschall,wie feindiagnostik bei schwangeren ist der gufi nicht sichtbar ,weil die fruchtblase als lupe fehlt. auch hat die kleine keine schmerzen oder beschwerden. wir durften heut wieder nach haus. ich hab das mit dem magensaft (enthält 1%salzsäure) mal ausprobiert und einen gufi auf arbeit mehrere stunden in 3% salzsäure gelegt. es passiert nix! weder auflösen noch hart werden, nix.
wir sollen wieder in die klinik kommen wenn schmerzen ,brechen o.ä. auftreten und hoffen das er rausgekackert wird.

mal abwarten und hoffen

danke nochmals

mike


----------



## tamandua (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Zunächst mal: Schön, dass du nochmal Bericht erstattest!#6



miksel schrieb:


> der fisch is nirgends zu sehen,weder im magen noch im darm,alles unauffällig.mit ultraschall,wie feindiagnostik bei schwangeren ist der gufi nicht sichtbar ,weil die fruchtblase als lupe fehlt. auch hat die kleine keine schmerzen oder beschwerden.



Und du bist ganz sicher, dass der Fisch wirklich verspeist wurde? Müsste der nicht eigentlich irgendwo zu sehen sein?#c
Nicht, dass der ganze Trubel umsonst war und das Gummitier irgendwo unter einem Schrank verstaubt.


----------



## Nauke (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



tamandua schrieb:


> Zunächst mal: Schön, dass du nochmal Bericht erstattest!#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hatte ich den selben Gedanken;+ #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*



miksel schrieb:


> ch hab das mit dem magensaft (enthält 1%salzsäure) mal ausprobiert und einen gufi auf arbeit mehrere stunden in 3% salzsäure gelegt. es passiert nix! weder auflösen noch hart werden, nix.


Endlich mal nen konkretes Faktum, gutes Experiment. Meine Einschätzung war/ist ja auch, daß die Dinger chemisch ganz schön stabil sind, zumindest in den relevanten kurzen Abständen.

Ich tippe eher drauf, daß der nach dieser langen Zeit doch schon mit herausgekommen ist, ohne jetzt auf die Details der täglichen Untersuchungen zu sehr zu insistieren! :g

Viel Glück, hört sich so doch schon ganz gut an! #6


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Und trotz allem, lege deine Gummifische künftig woanders hin, sagt ein zweiter Opi|kopfkrat

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Big Rolly (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Ist doch schön wenn man so was liest,
hoffe das sich jetzt alles zum guten wendet und der Fisch alleine das weite sucht richtung Kläranlage. :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

Komisch, irgendwie hab ich auch sofort an 'nen Fake gedacht und hatte schon die Antwort parat: "Kauf Dir einfach 'nen neuen GuFi und zieh es ihr vom Taschengeld ab.":m 

Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich denke mal, dass es nicht akut gefährlich ist, abgesehen von möglichen Folgeschäden durch Krebs erregende Substanzen, die natürlich nicht auszuschließen sind. 
Doch da ist der Gummifisch nur eine von ganz vielen umweltbedingten Faktoren.

Insofern gebe ich den Ärzten recht, solange nichts ist, Ruhe bewahren und immer genau ins Töpfchen/in die Pampers schauen.

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Teil irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen völlig intakt wieder zum Vorschein kommt. Wahrscheinlich wird das noch vor Ende der Hechtschonzeit sein.

Solltest es so kommen und Du in Erwägung ziehen, das Teil anschließend seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zuzuführen und solltest Du damit dann sogar Erfolg haben, wäre die ganze Angelegenheit trotzdem nichts für einen Beitrag unter Tipps und Tricks im Raubfischforum, um irgendwelche Nachahmer davon abzuhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: HILFE kleines Kind verschluckt Gummifisch*

@Honeyball
von wegen Tipps und Tricks und so:
Sowas klappt nur gut wie z.B. mit Brummhilde - der Pilker !


----------

